# Airwire and Live Steam



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

I just placed and order for an Airwire setup to install in my 3-truck shay. I also have a couple more locos that I will install rx/decoder units in later this year or the beginning of next, to be able to run them on the elevated RR that will commence construction at the end of this month in my back yard. It will have aluminum rail and no power, because the primary use will be running live steam. Now, I am a big fan of standardization -- I don't see the point in using "standard" r/c control on my live steam locos and the Airwire system on the electric-powered ones. 

Now all of the people that I know locally that run live steam on Gauge 1 also have an electric engine of two that they use for testing the track, or just when they want to run a train but don't have the time or inclination to fire up one of the steam engines. And all of those folks use the Airwire system, which is why I chose it for my locos. All of the DCC servo drivers that I can find on line are made as "accessory" controllers, made to control a turnout or activate a semaphore. I seems like there would be a market niche for a servo driver for what I'm going to call "Channels 1 and 2" (speed and direction), to allow you to connect a circuit board to the motor outs on the Airwire rx/decoder and control the speed and direction of a live steam loco with the Airwire controller as well, so I could control ALL of my locos, regardless of their power source, with the Airwire transmitter. It seems like I came across a mention of servo control on this forum just in passing.

I guess the question comes down to this: am I out of my tree? Does something like this already exist? Or do I see a need where there really isn't one?

Thanks, 

Tom Herbert


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Tom - The answer to running both live steam and battery power from the same transmitter already exists. Both the G-Scale Graphics 2.4GHZ RailBoss and the RCS Beltrol use the Spektrum DX5E or other low cost 2.4GHZ standard hobby radio systems. Adding more electronics to the AirWire system would simply add more expense and unnecessary hardware.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Zimo decoders have servo outputs, they are DCC motor and sound controllers... I believe the motor only (servo only) ones also exist. 

You can get the decoders from Train-Li.... 

You are not out of your tree wanting to standardize. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Controlling servos is fairly easy. I've already prototyped a servo receiver for steam that behaves like the motor controller version. The transmitter treats them the same way. Controlling the servos is easy, tweaking them to behave correctly for each locomotive is harder.


----------



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd be happy to be a beta tester! I have an Accucraft live steam SP S-12 0-6-0 that badly needs radio control


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to make a servo driver system for the RCS TX handpieces normally associated with battery R/C locos. 
It was very successful because it eliminated all "Glitching" at a moderate cost. 
There was a trade off in less than adequate range but they sold well until: 

SPEKTRUM 2.4 GHz and now other brands, completely fixed the "Glitching" problems and provided fantastic range with minimal antenna length. 

The RCS servo driver sales dried up completely as most live steamers have switched over to 2.4 GHz. 
I now offer the BELTROL R/C system for live steamers who also want battery R/C. 
Nothing beats the feel of a Digital Proportional stick control system. 
Proper Digital Proportional speed control is something no other proprietary R/C system currently offers. 
Super reliability, great range and way less expensive than anything else.


----------



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

Del and Tony, 
While I can appreciate that you both have alternate systems available that would do what I'm asking, I am committed to Airwire, for a number of reasons:

1. I chose it specifically because it is a DCC system, and because the control interface is the same as the small system I use for my small scale trains.
2. The manufacturer is here in Texas, up near Dallas, so I'm keeping my money somewhat local.
3. All of my steaming buddies already use it, so I have a local, knowledgeable support system already in place.
4. As I stated in the first line of my post, I've already ordered it.

And Tony, as far as nothing beating the feel of a digital proportional R/C system, I already own a 1.5" scale, 7.5" gauge 4-6-0, and am about to start on the construction of another loco that is much bigger. Holding the sticks of a radio doesn't even come close! Sorry.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Touché Tom. 
I was of course, referring to the feel of radio controlling a small scale live steamer. 

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be adding a R/C system to my K4 LS when it arrives. Very simple and not to expensive. Later RJD


----------

